# Turnips



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Anyone else like em? I do. The secret to cooking turnips is to boil the heck out of em. Cook em down til the water is almost gone & they are about 1/2 mush, then you mix em with butter, salt, pepper & a dash of sugar.
I don't like a steady diet, but they make a nice change up side dish once in a while.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Any friend of the turnip is a friend of mine. I agree with you, they are a great veggie now and then. My wife makes a creamy soup with them. Yummy stuff.

Jeff


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

YUK Ptweewey 

Almost as bad as Grits or Lima Beans or Suchatash  

But, than again I love things like chicken gizzards, blood sausage and liver.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Man! Those were the best damn turnips I've had in years! I had em with oven fried chicken that I seasoned with Lawry's, pepper, & an Amish chicken frying seasoning my wife picked up somewhere. I roll it in flour & season both sides & drizzle with melted butter. I bake at 400* for 30 minutes & turn & bake another 30 minutes. 
Green beans seasoned with onion soup mix. :u


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Damn, that sounds tasty. Want to share the recipe?

Jeff


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

That usually reveals nice intestinal prowess since severe underwear coloring befalls illprepared
gastromites thus I munch eggplant

Its all in the greens (and not in your jeans)


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> That usually reveals nice intestinal prowess since severe underwear coloring befalls illprepared
> gastromites thus I munch eggplant
> 
> Its all in the greens (and not in your jeans)


v-e-r-y c-l-e-v-e-r


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Damn, that sounds tasty. Want to share the recipe?
> 
> Jeff


If you're talking about the chicken....I pretty much did. The Amish seasoning is something she picked up in a shop in Branson, Mo.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

:tg The reciepe sounds delish... The post was for humor.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Being the vegetarian that I am, I like turnips. I just cant have them too often.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Turnips suck!!! :bx 

:gn Brussel sprouts are worse!

Asparagus is reigning KING of vegetables with Yellow Squash as its Queen.

:s 

-Matt-


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

I've never had turnips cooked but I like to eat them raw --they're pretty good. They also make a great kimchee.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

miketafc said:


> YUK Ptweewey
> 
> Almost as bad as Grits or Lima Beans or Suchatash


Yankees. can't figger em' out! Turnips is gooooooooood.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Hat, you sir are a gentleman and a scholar. I tried to give ya some more ring guage for this one, but Louie says I gotta spread the wealth a little before I can give you any more. 
How bout' boiled cabbage? Specially with corned beef.
Radar


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

txmatt said:


> :gn Brussel sprouts are worse!
> 
> Asparagus is reigning KING of vegetables with Yellow Squash as its Queen.
> 
> ...


Shhhhhhh.......... don't let DaveC hear you. He loves him some brussel sprouts


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

radar said:


> Hat, you sir are a gentleman and a scholar. I tried to give ya some more ring guage for this one, but Louie says I gotta spread the wealth a little before I can give you any more.
> How bout' boiled cabbage? Specially with corned beef.
> Radar


Radar (or is it radaR?), you sir are a gentleman of rare & discerning perception. I got a lot of ring gauge I don't really deserve, so don't worry about it.
You ever eat fried cabbage? Yummm!

For you knotheads that scoff at the idea, here is a general recipe:

Fry up a skillet full of bacon, crispy.
Remove & leave some bacon grease in the skillet.
Cut up a head of cabbage into wedges (removing the core).
Brown the cabbage in the bacon grease & throw some chopped onions in there while it is browning.
Season with whatever sounds good to you.......I usually use:
1. Lawry's Seasoning Salt
2. Black pepper.
3. A little garlic powder.
4. A sprinkle of sugar.
Add a little water & cover. Steam cook til the cabbage is tender.

Dish it up & crumble the bacon over the top of it. Awesome!


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

15 posts about turnips and one about cabbage....someone needs to come out with a new cigar we can talk about


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

AAlmeter said:


> 15 posts about turnips and one about cabbage....someone needs to come out with a new cigar we can talk about


Maybe CAO can come up with a turnip flavored stogie. Jethro's Dream would be a cool name, or Ellie Mae's Passion.

radaR


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

My mom makes turnips and carrots every year for Thanksgiving. I tried it once when I was a kid, gagged, and never had the fortitude to give them another shot.


----------

